# How do I make an iced latte?



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

Odd question as I'm not a fan but my wife just asked for one.

I'm assuming chuck a shot over some ice and some cold milk?


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

Some use cold brew coffee for this seeq, but for convenience your idea is fine, do you have any coffee syrups they are ment to be lovely in that style of drink


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

yup, ice - milk - espresso!


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Should you whizz it up to make it thick?


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks guys. She very much enjoyed it. And it may actually become a summer guilty pleasure! I quite enjoyed it.....


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm actually worried about what's coming out my mouth these days. It seems these iced coffees would work quite well with various flavoured syrups. Although I have never owned any. Any recommendations? Particularly flavours. Monin seems to do some quite interesting ones that maybe worth experimenting with.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Personally I'm not over keen on syrups as I don't take sugar and these tend to make the drink too sweet. Monin do seem to be the brand you see the most in coffee shops. One of my friends has the gingerbread one and I admit that's quite nice. They do loads of flavours.

Nowt wrong with an iced coffee in summer!


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

I've heard the salted caramel is ment to yummy as well


----------

